# كيف يعمل جهاز التصوير المقطعي



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (1 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم

  يعد جهاز التصوير المقطعي   Computerized Axial Tomography  CAT من الاجهزة الطبية الحديثة التي تستخدم اشعة اكس في الحصول على صورة مجسمة لجسم الانسان بدلاً من صور اشعة اكس التقليدية التي توفر معلومات بسيطة عن الهيكل العظمي للانسان وبعض الاعضاء العضوية. وتعتبر اجهزة التصوير المقطعية هي تطور للتصوير والتشخيص باستخدام اشعة اكس واعتمد تطوره على التطور الهائل في الكمبيوتر وسرعته. وباستخدام اجهزة   CAT يستطيع الطبيب فحص وتشخيص جسم الانسان بدقة تصل تمكنه من النظر الى جسم الانسان كأنه مكون من شرائح رقيقة لتحديد المرض ومكانه بدقة وسرعة عالية 



 *  جهاز التصوير المقطعي   CAT*​ ​ في هذه المقالة سوف نقوم بشرح مفصل لفكرة عمل جهاز التصوير بالاشعة المقطعية   CAT ومراحل تطوره وتركيبه واستخداماته. ​ 
*  الفكرة الأساسية لجهاز الـ   CAT*​  الاسم العلمي لجهاز الاشعة المقطعية هو  Computerized  Axial  Tomography (CAT) ويعرف اختصارا بـ   CT اي  Computerized  Tomography (CT). وهو عبارة عن جهاز مسح ينتج اشعة اكس، واشعة اكس هي اشعة ذات طاقة عالية تخترق  الانسجة الحية لجسم الانسان ولا تخترق العضام، وتعتبر اشعة اكس جزء من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي والذي يتكون من فوتونات تنطلق بسرعة الضوء والتي تبلغ  300,000 كيلومتر في الثانية ذات تردد عالي وطاقة أكبر بكثير من طاقة الضوء المرئي. وقد تم شرح اشعة اكس واستخدامها في الطب في مقال سابق بعنوان كيف تعمل اشعة اكس. 


 *  مخطط توضيحي لفكرة عمل التصوير التقليدية باستخدام أشعة اكس*​ 
في التصوير العادي باستخدام اشعة اكس يعمل جهاز التصوير باصدار اشعة اكس على الجزء المحدد من جسم الانسان ويتم استقبال الاشعة التي تنفذ من الجسم على الجهة المقابلة على فيلم خاص، والصورة التي تلتقط عبارة عن ظل هذه الاشعة على جسم الانسان وحيث انها تخترق الانسجة الحية للجسم ولا تخترق العظام فإن الظل هو عبارة عن صورة العضام  

وحيث ان الظل هو عبارة عن صورة في بعدين لا تعطي فكرة كاملة عن شكل الجسم. ولتوضيح ذلك دعنا نستعين بالمثال الموضح في الشكل ادناه حيث يقف شخص عند احد اركان الغرفة ويحمل في يده اليمنى بالقرب من صدره ثمرة الاناناس وفي يده اليسرى ثمرة موز، فإذا ما تم تسيط الضوء من مصباح في الاتجاه الجانبي للشخص فإن الظل الذي يتكون سوف يوضح لك ان الشخص يحمل الاناناس فقط ولا يعطي اي معلومة اذا ما كان يحمل موزة في اليد الاخرى وكذلك الحال اذا ما سلط الضوء بالاتجاه الامامي للشخص فإن الظل المتكون سوف يظهر لك ان الشخص يحمل الموزة بيده اليسرى بينما لا تملك اية معلومة عن ماذا يحمل بيده اليمنى على افتراض انك لا ترى الا الظل فقط. 

​ 

 *  مثال توضيحي لقصور الطريقة التقليدية للتصوير بأشعة أكس وكيف ان المعلومات تختفي حسب جهة التعريض للضوء*​ 
 ما تم مناقشته في المثال السابق هو بالضبط ما يحدث في حالة التصوير التقليدي باستخدام اشعة اكس فإذا ما كانت المنطقة المراد تصويرها في جسم الانسان تحتوي على عظمة صغيرة وخلفها او امامها عظمة كبيرة فإن الصورة الناتجة ستظهر العظمة الكبيرة فقط، ولتصوير العظمة الصغيرة لابد من الطلب من الشخص الدوران بالنسبة لجهاز اشعة اكس او جعل اشعة اكس تدور حوله بالزاوية المناسبة لتصوير العظمة الصغيرة. 
 ولنعود الى مثالنا السابق مرة اخرى فلكي نستطيع رؤية الموزة والاناناس فإننا نحتاج الى ان ننظر الى الظل المتكون عن كل جانب لنستطيع تخيل ما يحمله في كلتا يديه. وهذه هي الفكرة الاساسية التي يعتمد عليها جهاز الشعة المقطعية حيث يعمل الجهاز على توجيه اشعة اكس على جسم الانسان مع تحريكه حركة دائرية حول مركز الجسم لاخذ المئات من الصور على زوايا مختلفة ويتم تجميع الصور الناتجة (الظلال المتكونة على الجانب المقابل لكل زاوية) في ذاكرة الكمبيوتر الذي يقوم بدوره بتجميعها وتكوين صورة ثلاثية الابعاد للجسم. 
*  مراحل تطور جهاز الاشعة المقطعية.*​  اول جهاز تصوير بالاشعة المقطعية تم اختراعه بواسطة العالم البريطاني  Godfrey Newbold Hounsfield في مختبرات البحوث المركزية لشركة ثورن اي ام اي حيث بدأ بوضع فكرته في 1967 وتمكن في العام 1972 من انتاج اول جهاز تصوير بالاشعة المقطعة وحصل على جائزة نوبل في العام 1979  مع شريكه  Allan McLeod Cormack الذي عمل معه فيما بعد. 


 *  أول نموذج لفكرة عمل جهاز   CAT*​ 
 النموذج الأصلي الذي تم تصميمه في العام 1971 صمم ليتمكن من اخذ 160 مقطع لجسم الانسان وكل مقطع يتم اخذ 180 صورة حول محور الجسم أي صورة لكل درجة ولقد اخذت عملية التصوير أكثر من 5 دقائق. والصور التي تم تجميعها تأخذ حوالي   2.5 ساعة ليتمكن الكمبيوتر من تكوين الصورة. 
 تم انتاج أول جهاز تصوير مقطعي لتصوير الدماغ وسمي على اسم الشركة   EMI Scanner واستخدم في مستشفى اتكنسون مورلي في في ولاية وينبلدون البريطانية واول شخص تم عمل مسح مقطهعي لدماغه كان في العام 1972، و احتاجت عملية مسح مقطع واحد إلى 4 دقائق والزمن المطلوب لتكوين الصورة بواسطة الكمبيوتر يحتاج إلى 7 دقائق لكل صورة. وهذا الجهاز يحتاج إلى وضع الشخص في وعاء خاص مملوء بالماء لتقليل التعرض لاشعة اكس الصادرة من الجهاز اثناء عملية المسح والتصوير. 
 الصور الناتجة من هذا الجهاز كانت ضعيفة من ناحية القدرة التحليلية   Resolution وتبلغ 80*80 بكسيل فقط.  
*  اجيال جهاز المسح المقطعي   CT*​  تصنف اجهزة المسح المقطعية إلى عدة اجيال حسب تطور الية المسح وسرعته والمدة الزمنية المستغرقة لتكوين الصورة، وسوف نستعرض هذه الاجيال ونناقش مراحل تطورها. 

* الجيل الأول* 
*  استخدم الجيل الأول من الماسحات المقطعية شعاع بسمك قلم الرصاص يوجه الى الجسم ويتم رصده بواسطة كاشف واحد او اثنين فقط. والصور يتم تجميعها من خلال مسح دوراني وانتقالي حيث يكون مصدر اشعة اكس والكاشف مثبتان في جهاز يسمى الجانتري   gantry ويدوران بالنسبة لبعضهما البعض بحيث يكون جسم الانسان في محور الدوران لهما. وتقدر المدة الزمنية للصورة الواحدة حوالي 4 دقائق حيث يكون الجانتري قد عمل دورة كاملة 180 درجة ثم ينتقل الجانتري لمسح جزء اخر من جسم الانسان. وكان استخدام هذا الجيل يتطلب غمر جسم المريض في حوض مائي لتقليل تعرضه لاشعة اكس.* 




​ 
* الجيل الثاني* 
*  تم تطوير جهاز المسح المقطعي بحيث زاد عدد الكواشف واصبح شعاع اشعة اكس اكثر اتساعاً ليغطي الكواشف المقابلة له. طريقة المسح لا زالت شبيه بطريقة المسح المستخدمة في الجيل الأول عبارة عن مسح دائرة وانتقالي حول جسم الانسان، وزيادة عدد الكواشف وزيادة اتساع اشعة اكس ادى إلى ان تكون دورة المسح لكل مقطع من مقاطع الجسم تغطي 180 درجة بانتقال 30 درجة بدلا من درجة واحدة كما كان في الجيل الأول مما ادى إلى تقليل زمن المسح.* 




​ 

* الجيل الثالث* 
*  طرأ تطور ملحوظ على الجيل الثالث من حيث السرعة في الحصول على الصورة، وذلك بالغاء الحركة الانتقالية وجعل الحركة دائرية فقط، مما جعل زمن المسح ثانية واحدة فقط. وللتخلص من الحركة الانتقالية اثناء المسح في الجيل الثالث تم تصميم الكواشف التي ترصد اشعة اكس التي تنفذ من جسم الانسان على شكل قوس مما يحافظ على مسافة ثابتة بين مصدر اشعة اكس والكواشف اثناء الدوران. كما تم اضافة حواجز بين المريض واشعة اكس وبين المريض والكواشف لنضمن حزمة رقيقة من اشعة اكس التي تنفذ الى جسم الانسان مما يقلل من تعرضه للاشعة.* 
​​



​ 
* الجيل الرابع* 
*  تم تصميم الجيل الرابع مشابها للجيل الثالث من ناحية المسح بحركة دائرية فقط، والاضافة التي طرأت هي على الكواشف التي تم تثبيتها على كامل محيط الجانتري والتي بلغ عددها 1000 كاشف، مما جعل الحركة مقصورة على مصدر اشعة اكس فقط مع ثبات الكواشف لانها تحيط كامل الجانتري. هذا التصميم جعل مسح مقطع كامل للجسم لا يستغرق اكثر من ثانية واحدة.* 
​​



​ ​ *  آلية تكوين الصورة*​  بينما يستلقي الشخص المراد تصويره بجهاز المسح القطعي على سرير خاص يتحرك السرير ببطء ليصبح في منتصف جهاز المسح الجانتري ويحتوي الجانتري على جهاز اشعة اكس الذي يدور في حلقة حول المريض ويحتوي الجانتري على الكواشف الحساسة لاشعة اكس في الجهة المقابلة لاشعة اكس، وبالتالي يكون الشخص المستلقي على السرير في مركز الدوران وبين مصدر اشعة اكس والكواشف. 
​ 

 *  مخطط لجزء من جهاز   CAT والمخصص لتصوير المريض*​ ​  يتحكم في دوران اشعة اكس والكواشف داخل الجانتري موتور خاص يتحكم فيه الكمبيوتر ليحدد زاوية وسرعة الدوران. بعد اتمام دورة كاملة يكون الجهاز قد صور مقطع من الجسم فيتحرك السرير بالنسبة للجانتري ويتم مسح وتصوير مقطع اخر من الجسم.  

​ 

 *  عرفة الكمبيوتر والتحكم بجهاز   CAT*​  وبهذه الطريقة يكون الجهاز قد صور باستخدام اشعة اكس كل المنطقة المطلوب تصويرها على شكل مقاطع من خلال انتقال ودوران اشعة اكس داخل الجانتري او ما يشبه الحركة الحلزونية. يتحكم الكمبيوتر في شدة اشعة اكس حسب المنطقة المراد تصويرها من جسم الانسان. وبعد الانتهاء من مسح كل جسم الانسان يقوم الكمبيوتر بتجميع كل المعلومات التي حصل عليها من الكواشف ليكون صورة ثلاثية الابعاد للجسم، والجدير بالذكر انه لا يتم مسح كامل جسم الانسان فعادة الطبيب يحدد للفني المختص الجزء المطلوب مسحه. 


  وحيث ان تصوير الجسم يتم من خلال مقطع مقطع ومن مختلف الزوايا فإن الصور التي نحصل عليها بواسطة جهاز الاشعة المقطعية تكون اكثر تفصيلاً ووضوحاً بالمقارنة بالتصوير التقليدي باستخدام اشعة اكس.  


 *  صورة لمقطع من الكبد*​  وفي النهاية فإن جهاز الاشعة المقطعية اصبح من الأجهزة الاساسية للتشخيص التي يعتمد عليها الاطباء في العلاج.​ ​ *  لمزيد من المعلومات حول جهاز المسح المقطعي   CAT يرجى الاستعانة بالمواقع التالية:*​ 
  http://www.medicinenet.com/cat_scan/article.htm 
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computed_axial_tomography 
  http://www.answers.com/topic/computed-axial-tomography 





*هذا الموضوع منقول*
 *http://hazemsakeek.com*​


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخ عبد الرحمن معلومات مفيدة


----------

